
Mutual Interest: The Courting of Marie Curie (1923) - Hooke
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/lines-work/mutual-interest
======
acqq
It's an excerpt from what Marie Curie wrote in the book:

[https://www.amazon.com/Pierre-Curie-Autobiographical-
Notes-M...](https://www.amazon.com/Pierre-Curie-Autobiographical-Notes-
Marie/dp/0486201996)

"Pierre Curie: With Autobiographical Notes by Marie Curie"

It was published in 1923 by The Macmillan Company, and I've read somewhere
that Marie Curie never allowed any new releases afterwards.

------
cvaidya1986
Fantastic article. It’s endearing to see the human side of the legendary
researchers. I really like the end quote “ it’s been a long time since we
accomplished something “. Every great achiever feels this inherent urge to do.
Vacations become boring quickly. Elon Musk has mentioned he would rather be
working on problems than sit on a beach.

